# Mr. Wiggly



## Musky Lip (Jan 5, 2011)

My Friend and I tried to make a 2 piece mold for a Mr. Wiggly and here are the pics of our first try... We had some trouble because the 2 piece mold didn't turn out and it ended up being a 1 piece mold. We also need to tinker with the softener for this because it needs to be softer than these trial units. We had a lot of fun anyways...

When we get a 2 piece mold they will turn out much better. I will post some vids when I have time.


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

Those look good for your first run!


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice work can't wait to see the one's made with the two piece mold.


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

Nice work. Keep us posted.


----------

